# Clipper Panorama



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

The Clipper Panorama, The Sister to the Clipper Point is now anchored of Fleetwood after doing some berthing trials in Heysham this Morning.

She is Due back in again to start work on Saturday, She was heard on Vhf saying "she will come in when the Moondance leaves" which if memory serves me right that is in the morning.

Ian


----------

